# Finish problems spraying interior doors.



## Saskie (Dec 31, 2016)

As the title says, I'm getting some orange peel on some doors. Spraying Dulux X-Pert with graco airless, using a FFLP 514 tip. First time using this paint to spray on doors, I've used it in manual applications of trim before, and sprayed many other types of paint without orange peel texture.

The first picture is with sunlight running straight across, to really highlight it. X-Pert is probably the thickest paint I've sprayed with so far (other than gripper primer) and I've never had this amount of texturing before. 

Album here: imgur.com/gallery/x8KKeR9

I'm spraying in a makeshift enclosure at a relatives garage, onsite wasn't really an option.

Has anyone sprayed with xpert before? Says it's a non-thinnable product and typically I'm not one to go against manufacturers instructions, but I'm thinking that'd help. Probably my technique for, but I'm just looking for any advice you sages have.

Here's a link to some pics of the booth incase that gives any useful info:

imgur.com/gallery/3RFC9nJ


----------



## DanKyle (Oct 1, 2018)

Yikes, that's a nasty finish.

What sprayer are you using?

Almost seems like you don't have enough power to pressurize it properly. It's fairly thick paint so maybe it isn't appropriate for a FF tip, or your tip is worn out. I haven't personally tried spraying it before. I'm sure I've sprayed SW Qualicoat once or twice before without issue, which is a very similar product.

Hopefully you don't have too many doors to sand 😬


----------



## Saskie (Dec 31, 2016)

DanKyle said:


> Yikes, that's a nasty finish.
> 
> What sprayer are you using?
> 
> ...


Graco Magnum prox17 with brand new tip, I was using the FF tips trying to keep my overspray as low as possible since my paint area isn't that large. My tails disappeared at like 1/4 pressure after prime. I'll try ramping it up, also see what a non ff tip looks like. Only 8 doors and 3 sets of bifold, so a little bit of sanding. Thankfully theres not a lot of detailing on this style, and being off site I can just work well outside normal hours so I can make up time there.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Saskie said:


> Graco Magnum prox17 with brand new tip, I was using the FF tips trying to keep my overspray as low as possible since my paint area isn't that large. My tails disappeared at like 1/4 pressure after prime. I'll try ramping it up, also see what a non ff tip looks like. Only 8 doors and 3 sets of bifold, so a little bit of sanding. Thankfully theres not a lot of detailing on this style, and being off site I can just work well outside normal hours so I can make up time there.



Sprayer is your problem, its too small to keep up with that tip. Use 312fflp.

BTW those sprayers are a fire hazard, ditch it and upgrade _at least_ to a 390 asap.


----------



## DanKyle (Oct 1, 2018)

Yes, I would agree that your sprayer is the issue. Homeowner/DIY grade sprayers are not very powerful, and not built to last.

Try upping your pressure a bit and thinning your paint 5%. Otherwise you might just have to roll those doors


----------



## Saskie (Dec 31, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> Sprayer is your problem, its too small to keep up with that tip. Use 312fflp.
> 
> BTW those sprayers are a fire hazard, ditch it and upgrade _at least_ to a 390 asap.





DanKyle said:


> Yes, I would agree that your sprayer is the issue. Homeowner/DIY grade sprayers are not very powerful, and not built to last.
> 
> Try upping your pressure a bit and thinning your paint 5%. Otherwise you might just have to roll those doors





Sounds good, I'll give that a shot. That tip size has worked well for me with wall paints/primers before, this must be just that bit thicker to start causing problems.

Fire hazard, really? Do you know the conditions that lead to the risk? I'll keep an eye on it for sure, business budget unfortunately doesnt have room to drop on a new sprayer just yet, but I may have to bump it up the priority list in that case. I've had it three years, but in that time I've probably only done the equivalent of 3-5 houses plus a number of built ins and cabinets. I'm not a full time painter, mainly do carpentry, built ins etc, so I appreciate the depth of knowledge here, really helps me keep improving.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Saskie said:


> Sounds good, I'll give that a shot. That tip size has worked well for me with gripper before, this must be just that bit thicker to start causing problems.
> 
> Fire hazard, really? Do you know the conditions that lead to the risk? I'll keep an eye on it for sure, business budget unfortunately doesnt have room to drop on a new sprayer just yet, but I may have to bump it up the priority list in that case. I'm not a full time painter, mainly do carpentry, built ins etc, so I appreciate the depth of knowledge here, really helps me keep improving.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



I owned 3 of those sprayers, Two the packings blew out spraying paint all over the inside. One the motor caught fire as I was showing a customer how to use it. When I called graco they explained to me these machines are only designed to handle a maximum of 100 gallons or so and expressed concerns I had run over 50 through them. Meanwhile I have heard guys who run 1000's of gallons through 390s only needing a repack every couple years.

Short story they're just cheaply made and not worth the money as a buisness investment.

390 is the minimum I would look at, but 395 and up are transducer controlled which is practically a necessity if you are doing any fine finish work. Better and more consistent pressure control. 395+ also have total enclosed motor.

490's are a good 'bang for your buck' sprayer. Will handle 99% of your spray needs and reasonably priced. Will last a decade+


Do you spray lacquer or just paint grade stuff?


----------



## Saskie (Dec 31, 2016)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> I owned 3 of those sprayers, Two the packings blew out spraying paint all over the inside. One the motor caught fire as I was showing a customer how to use it. When I called graco they explained to me these machines are only designed to handle a maximum of 100 gallons or so and expressed concerns I had run over 50 through them. Meanwhile I have heard guys who run 1000's of gallons through 390s only needing a repack every couple years.
> 
> Short story they're just cheaply made and not worth the money as a buisness investment.
> 
> ...


Good to know. I think in the years I've had it I would guess I'm only around 75-100 gallons, and that's been products like dulux diamond, gripper, breakthrough. I've been looking at something to allow me to spray lacquers and higher grade cabinet finishes, clear coats etc. I'd definitely like to upgrade, but since painting isn't my main focus, with funds being tighter lately it's tough to throw down the big bucks on stuff.

Life threw me some curveballs years ago and kind of forced me to into self employment earlier than I may have planned to start my business, and it's been hectic since then.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

You dont want to use a 514 on trim or doors..... Thats your problem.

Im not familiar with the paint you're using, but for thicker products, like standard high quality latex, you can use a 412 or 411, even a 413 if you are good.

Thinner products, jump down to a 410, or 409, or 308 for stuff like advance. YOu better have a good filration system for using that small of a tip though. .


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Thin the paint bro!! Its ok, and use a 310 FFLP!!


----------



## Saskie (Dec 31, 2016)

Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice. Sanded the doors down and dropped to a FFLP312 and got a much nicer finish. Still just the faintest hint of some texturing, but hardly noticeable under sunlight, invisible in the ambient room light, smooth to the touch. Client was happy. I was fortunste it called for the melamine finish, if it was a semi or higher gloss it would have been a lot more work on the sanding. Lost some time but learned some more.

Have a great weekend.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Saskie said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice. Sanded the doors down and dropped to a FFLP312 and got a much nicer finish. Still just the faintest hint of some texturing, but hardly noticeable under sunlight, invisible in the ambient room light, smooth to the touch. Client was happy. I was fortunste it called for the melamine finish, if it was a semi or higher gloss it would have been a lot more work on the sanding. Lost some time but learned some more.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Never a waste of time if you learned something from it. Damn- that sounds like something from out of a fortune cookie. lain:


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Saskie said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice. Sanded the doors down and dropped to a FFLP312 and got a much nicer finish. Still just the faintest hint of some texturing, but hardly noticeable under sunlight, invisible in the ambient room light, smooth to the touch. Client was happy. I was fortunste it called for the melamine finish, if it was a semi or higher gloss it would have been a lot more work on the sanding. Lost some time but learned some more.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk



Stepping up to a larger sprayer with transducer controlled pressure will be night and day even with the same tip. Glad it worked out this time!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Saskie said:


> Just wanted to thank everyone for their advice. Sanded the doors down and dropped to a FFLP312 and got a much nicer finish. Still just the faintest hint of some texturing, but hardly noticeable under sunlight, invisible in the ambient room light, smooth to the touch. Client was happy. I was fortunste it called for the melamine finish, if it was a semi or higher gloss it would have been a lot more work on the sanding. Lost some time but learned some more.
> 
> Have a great weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Just a side note. You will never get a melamine type finish with a paint like Xpert. That's a low grade/medium at best contractors latex. Even with a sprayer it's not going to have that kind of flow.. If you want a melamine finish, you'll have to switch products..


----------

